# How much is your flea and worm treatment?



## Guest (Mar 2, 2011)

Just wondering how much you spend on fleaing and worming your dog/s? I just spent nearly £75 on 3 pipettes per dog and a wormer for each dog!! Eek!! And where do you get it from? I got mine straight from the vet....might explain the price!! xx


----------



## molly moo (Sep 4, 2010)

keeleyjane19 said:


> Just wondering how much you spend on fleaing and worming your dog/s? I just spent nearly £75 on 3 pipettes per dog and a wormer for each dog!! Eek!! And where do you get it from? I got mine straight from the vet....might explain the price!! xx


i just bought molly a wormer from the vets cost me £5.70 EVERY 3MONTHS , £30 EVERY 3MONTHS FOR FLEAS


----------



## Sheen and Eli (Mar 28, 2010)

£4.50 each for the worm treatment every 3 months and about £27 for 6 months each of flea treatment get mine from the chemist think its through vetmedic.


----------



## sunshine80 (Jan 25, 2010)

I use drontol wormer and frontline spot on on Sonny and get them both online. Last batch I got at Pets Supermarket and it was about £6 for two worming tablets and about £25 for the 6 pack of frontline. Not planning on using them again because of the problems I had with how long my delivery took to be sent but will still by online probably from viovet or petmeds as have to order Sonny's tree bark powder from them anyway.


----------



## MissBexi (Dec 27, 2009)

*My god that's expensive  I work in a groomers and we sell Frontline and Drontal so I get it at cost price. I am thankfully don't have to pay that.*


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

VetUK do good costs and good service but be careful as wormer only comes one per pack a mistake I made! My wormer and flea treatment Drontal/Frontline has gone sky high in price in chemists etc.


----------



## OllieBob (Nov 28, 2010)

Next time just ask for the prescription and buy it online.


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

£50 a year for a 30kg golden retriever.


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Jackie99 said:


> VetUK do good costs and good service but be careful as wormer only comes one per pack a mistake I made! My wormer and flea treatment Drontal/Frontline has gone sky high in price in chemists etc.


I use vetuk for mine :thumbup:

Drontal Plus Flavoured Dog Worming Tablet for up to 10kg is £1.67 per tablet

Frontline for Dogs | Frontline Medium Dogs 3 Pack £16.02
6 Pack £25.72


----------



## shibby (Oct 3, 2010)

Wow, that's a lot more than we pay! We buy Frontline spot on and Drontal tablets, it costs roughly £9 for each medium sized dog every 3 months. We use www.vetmedsdirect.co.uk usually (£1.91 per Drontal tablet and £14.90 for 3 medium Frontline Pipettes).


----------



## Horse and Hound (May 12, 2010)

Frontline costs about £17 quid for 3 pipettes and their Panacur was about £25 for a full bottle.

Next time though, Harvey will need different frontline to Roo, as he's over 10kg so that'll mean it will be £34 for three months between the two of them. 

The panacur is still going.


----------



## dazm (Feb 5, 2011)

I use Advocate fleas and worms and very good, once every 3 month as advised by my vet not once a month as advised by manufacturers


----------



## Maiisiku (Feb 20, 2009)

At the moment we have frontline combo which is every 2 months. 6 pipets for £35 lasts a year. But my aunt gave me the last pack I think there was 4 in it. I'm thinking of switching to advantage or advocate (depending on what is cheaper) for the summer and that costs about £27 from my vet for 3... Worming tablets are £3 every 3 months so about £1 a month (drontol).


----------



## Charley1 (Feb 27, 2011)

i get wormer from vet medic drontal 1.74 tablet if get 8 or more i bought roughly a year supply. got Frontline pet supermarket and pet planet down in price the now.

Used panacur but it made him miserable


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Worming is £5 each dog (milbemax)
Flea is £7.63 for Dave and £6.54 for Dixie  (frontline)
i do them every 4 months in the winter and 3 months in the summer. only time we ever had fleas was when someone gave them to Dave and I used advantix and it did nothing


----------



## kam200 (Sep 3, 2009)

Hi, that does seem a lot. I'm also getting charged an arm and a leg from the vets. I use advocate for Poppy, the vets charge me £28 for a 3 mths supply (one pipette used every month.) I'm considering switching to another wormer that I can get from vetuk for example because I'm too shy to ask for a prescription for the advocate and then go elsewhere!! Any ideas what I can swap her to without compromising on quality? She's around 5kg and is a 20wk old lhasa apso.
Thanks
Kayleigh


----------



## blackdiamond (Feb 5, 2011)

There is Vet | VetUK | Pet Meds | Drontal | Frontline for Cats | Frontline for Dogs & also Vet-Medic - the same medicines as your vet at consistently low prices.

Both these companies are very competetive regarding prices.

XxX


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

I bought my wormers from crufts last weekend so got a couple of special show offers.

I got them from 2 different stalls to get the best deals. First I got my wormer for my pups from vetmeds £15 for a 100ml bottle of rontal puppy wormer with a 5oml bottle free. I usually use panacur but they said it is the same thing and they only need one dose for each worming instead of the 3 they need with panacur. I had paid nearly £18 for a bottle of panacur from the same place online.

I then went to drugs online and bought drontal plus for the adults 24 tablets with 4 free tablets for £34. That is enough to worm all my dogs with some left over for next time

They did ask if I wanted flea treatment or toothpaste for the dogs but the only time I ever put flea treatment on my dogs is if we go to my friends in Great Yarmouth as we walk in a nature reserve there and they pick up both fleas and ticks from there. My dogs just done't seem to ick up fleas with having such short coats.


----------



## CATCOTA (Feb 11, 2013)

We have a house full of pets. No, really. We've got 3 dogs, about 10 cats, and 3 ferrets. That means we have our work cut out for us when it comes to flea control.

Since we also have a house full of kids- who love their pets- I really hate to use topical, chemical flea control (not that it works well anyway) and I worry about what the chemicals are doing to our furry family members when they ingest so much of these pills or chews that supposedly get rid of fleas. Luckily, there are a lot of options to get rid of fleas naturally!

I am fairly certain that ever since Frontline came out so many years ago we have slowly been creating a breed of super flea that is immune to so many of the things we throw at them.

That is the great thing about fighting nature with nature- most of the time you can't build up a resistance to it! Now I won't tell you that these are quick fixes because they aren't. That being said, here are just 9 ways to get rid of fleas naturally.

There are 6 natural ways of getting rid of dog fleas really helpfull
https://www.wikifleas.com/2018/05/6-easy-natural-ways-to-get-rid-of-dog.html


----------



## DaisyBluebell (Apr 14, 2017)

OllieBob said:


> Next time just ask for the prescription and buy it online.


Our vets charge £5 for the prescription !

I joined our vets Pet Club so get both free of charge


----------

